# (IR) Preparations for the IR - Thread 5 (AND IT WILL BE THE LAST ONE!)



## Edena_of_Neith

*Preparations for the IR - Thread 5 (AND IT WILL BE THE LAST ONE!)*

Edena, I merged William's thread with this one, which of course led to the result that the posts from that thread were added _before_ your first post here, making, among other things, Lord Melkor the "thread starter."  Heh. I know that you appreciate high strangeness (or else you wouldn't run the IR, right? ) but I felt that this should be brought in order. So I added _this_ post into the thread, making you the thread originator again. This post, BTW, is just a copy of your post that started the "Message from Edena" thread, only with the content replaced with _this_ - but since the only thing I needed from it was its date, it's serving its purpose just fine. 
Another reason for me to add this post was so you could add anything you want to be first in the thread here: Feel free to edit this post into anything you like (e.g., remove what I wrote here and put whatever you need into it instead). 

Edit: Also - don't worry; the posts you started this thread with are still here, of course - where chronological order places them.

- Darkness


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Since Cairn Hills are near Greyhawk I claim beings of the Cairn Hills! Shade agents are working on subverting them.


----------



## Creamsteak

For my Planar Claims:

Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

To the Planar Dragons I offer part of my personal fortune, 100,000 gold coins just to begin discussions. For every Dragon they send I offer 1,000 gold per size class or one magical item for their personal hoards. To maintain their loyalty I also vow that my sword be granted to Bahamuts personal treasures when I die. (I also have an ambition to eventually share an alliance between silver dragons and elves, very similar to the alliance between githyanki and red dragons.) 

Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

To the Nature Elementals I offer to annex 1/5 of all the forests I am in control of to their direct command if we win victory in this war, and of course I mention just how well kept the elves have made these forests for centuries. I point out that Vecna does not need nature in any way, and nor do many evil forces such as the demons. I also vow to protect these forests the same way I protect my people. I try to influence them to join me more out of mutual respect and necessity.

Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

I offer myself in death to the Celestial court... to become a lantern archon petitioner and hope to attain higher ranks. I offer my armies services against any extra planars that we share as enemies. I am willing to offer much gold if they want, but I doubt they need much mundane metal. 

This may be subject to change, but if so I'll anounce it before the start of the IR.


----------



## William Ronald

creamsteak:

To avoid competing claims, I am dropping my claim to the celestials.


----------



## Creamsteak

I have some NPC's that I would like to submit as my commanders of my forces in certain areas. They don't need a PL, as they are part of my armies already. They are lower than level 20, and most of them have levels in commoner classes. If you would rather I just skip the stats and leave the names that would be fine as well.

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) 

Regina Canities, female elf (gray) Nob18/Drd2:  CR 19; Size M (5 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 18d8-36 + 2d8-4; hp 61; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Attack +14/+9/+4 melee, or +16/+11/+6 ranged; SV Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +20; AL LN; Str 11, Dex 14, Con 6, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 17.

Languages Spoken:  Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Druidic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Undercommon.

Skills and feats:  Animal empathy +8, Balance +3, Climb +4, Craft +5, Handle animal +19, Hide +2, Intimidate +23, Jump +6, Knowledge (arcana) +23, Listen +8, Move silently +2, Profession +6, Ride +23, Search +4, Speak language +15, Spot +8, Swim +20; Alertness, Iron will, Leadership, Point blank shot, Run, Two-weapon fighting, Weapon focus (shortbow, composite).

Possessions:  220,000 gp  in gear.

Druid Spells Per Day:  4/3.

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA)

Illborg Bellringer, male elf (high) Rgr9:  CR 9; Size M (5 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 9d10; hp 55; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 14 (+4 Dex); Attack +13/+8 melee, or +13/+8 ranged; SV Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +7; AL CG; Str 18, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 12.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Elven, Gnome.

Skills and feats:  Handle animal +10, Heal +16, Hide +4, Knowledge +4, Knowledge (nature) +13, Listen +6, Move silently +4, Search +12, Spot +6, Swim +16; Blind-fight, Combat reflexes, Improved unarmed strike, Point blank shot, [Track].

Possessions:  12,000 gp  in gear.

Ranger Spells Per Day:  2/1.

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) 

Gorgosh Ubeno, male half-orc Ftr9:  CR 9; Size M (5 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 9d10+36; hp 78; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Attack +15/+10 melee, or +11/+6 ranged; SV Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +4; AL LG; Str 22, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Orc.

Skills and feats:  Craft +1, Hide +2, Jump +17, Listen +1, Move silently +2, Ride +12, Search +2, Spot +1; Deflect arrows, Improved critical (longsword), Improved unarmed strike, Lightning reflexes, Point blank shot, Power attack, Rapid shot, Run, Two-weapon fighting.

Possessions:  12,000 gp  in gear.

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS 

Shortwind Ballsmasher, male halfling (lightfoot) Wiz13:  CR 13; Size S (3 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 13d4+52; hp 86; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 14 (+3 Dex, +1 Size); Attack +9/+4 melee, or +10/+5 ranged; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +14; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 17, Con 18, Int 21, Wis 17, Cha 13.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling.

Skills and feats:  Climb +4, Concentration +19, Disable device +11.5, Hide +7.5, Intuit direction +4, Jump +6.5, Knowledge +17, Knowledge (arcana) +15, Listen +5, Move silently +5, Perform +3, Ride +5, Scry +21, Spellcraft +7, Spot +3, Swim +3, Tumble +5, Use rope +7.5, Wilderness lore +8; Empower spell, Extend spell, Improved unarmed strike, Iron will, Quicken spell, [Scribe scroll], Spell mastery (Mirror Image, Shield, Magic Missile).

Possessions:  35,000 gp  in gear.

Wizard Spells Known (4/6/5/5/5/4/2/1):  0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance.  1st -- Change Self, Charm Person, Expeditious Retreat, Jump, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Sleep, Spider Climb.  2nd -- Alter Self, Blindness/Deafness, Blur, Invisibility, Knock, Levitate, Mirror Image, See Invisibility, Summon Monster II, Web.  3rd -- Blink, Fireball, Flame Arrow, Fly, Hold Person, Invisibility Sphere, Magic Circle against Evil.  4th -- Charm Monster, Dimension Door, Fear, Illusory Wall, Improved Invisibility, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Fire.  5th -- Cloudkill, Cone of Cold, Hold Monster, Lesser Planar Binding, Summon Monster V, Wall of Stone.  6th -- Contingency, Repulsion, True Seeing.  7th -- Delayed Blast Fireball, Mass Invisibility.  

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA)

Flushing Toilette, male elf (high) Sor11/Nob6:  CR 16; Size M (4 ft., 9 in. tall); HD 11d4 + 6d8; hp 51; Init +5 (+5 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 15 (+5 Dex); Attack +11/+6 melee, or +14/+9 ranged; SV Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +13; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 22.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Elven, Goblin, Orc.

Skills and feats:  Alchemy +15, Concentration +14, Craft +14.5, Diplomacy +8, Escape artist +6, Forgery +12, Gather information +11, Handle animal +15, Hide +5, Listen +5, Move silently +5, Profession +14, Ride +13, Search +6.5, Spot +5; Alertness, Craft wand, Empower spell, Run, Skill focus (forgery), Weapon finesse (sword, short).

Possessions:  100,000 gp  in gear.

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/8/8/7/7/5):  0th -- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance.  1st -- Change Self, Charm Person, Enlarge, Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp.  2nd -- Blindness/Deafness, Ghoul Touch, Mirror Image, Resist Elements, See Invisibility.  3rd -- Blink, Fireball, Haste, Hold Person.  4th -- Charm Monster, Lesser Geas, Polymorph Other.  5th -- Cloudkill, Stone Shape.  

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) 

Pogo The-Monkey, male elf (high) Sor9/Nob10:  CR 18; Size M (5 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 10d4+10 + 10d8+10; hp 92; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Attack +16/+11/+6 melee, or +14/+9/+4 ranged; SV Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +15; AL CG; Str 18, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 21.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan.

Skills and feats:  Alchemy +18, Handle animal +17, Hide +2.5, Innuendo +10.5, Knowledge +14, Knowledge (arcana) +17, Knowledge (religion) +16, Listen +5, Move silently +2, Perform +17, Profession +8, Scry +16.5, Search +8.5, Sense motive +12, Spot +5; Alertness, Expertise, Silent spell, Skill focus (alchemy), Skill focus (sense motive), Spell focus (conjuration), Spell penetration.

Possessions:  220,000 gp  in gear.

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/8/7/7/6/4):  0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Read Magic.  1st -- Change Self, Charm Person, Chill Touch, Mage Armor, Unseen Servant.  2nd -- Glitterdust, Melf's Acid Arrow, Mirror Image, Web.  3rd -- Flame Arrow, Fly, Hold Person.  4th -- Improved Invisibility, Minor Globe of Invulnerability.  5th -- Hold Monster.  

7205 characters long... damn


----------



## Serpenteye

*I'll be generous*

I'm relinquishing my claim on Hestmark Highlands to Maudlin, he needs it more than I do and deserves it more than anyone else.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Preparations for the IR - Thread 5 (AND IT WILL BE THE LAST ONE!)*

Edena_of_Neith here.

  I wish to give a BIG THANKS TO WILLIAM for his help to me during my absense.

  THANK YOU, WILLIAM!!!
  CHEERS!

  I have puzzled through the 40 to 50 posts concerning claims and counterclaims.
  When you read the below, you will see why I delayed the IR for 24 hours.

  Here is the summary of who has what claimed, and which claims are contested:

  ALYX - NO NEW CLAIMS
  ANABSTERCORIAN - NO NEW CLAIMS
  BLACK OMEGA - NO NEW CLAIMS
  BONEDAGGER - 3 PLANAR CLAIMS (sent to me via e-mail)
  DAGGER - NO NEW CLAIMS
  MR DRACO - NO NEW CLAIMS
  FRIGID SPLEEN - NO NEW CLAIMS
  RHIALTO - NO NEW CLAIMS
  ZELDA - NO NEW CLAIMS

  CREAMSTEAK

The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (Contested)
The People of Timberway Forest (done)

Metallic Planar Dragons (done)
Nature Elementals (done)
Celestials (done)

  DARKNESS

Peoples of the Kettish Hills (I am awarding this to William)
Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Contested)

  FESTY DOG

Relinquished:  Hold of the Sea Princes

Claimed:

Valley of the Mage (done)
Robots of the Crashed Spaceship (done)
evil dwarf NPC Obmi. (done)

FORSAKEN ONE

The Humanoids of the Jotens (done)

GNOMEWORKS

Chauntosbergen (done)
The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (Contested)
The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (I am awarding this to Maudlin)

JOHN BROWN

Beings of the Cairn Hills (Contested)
Peoples of the Kettish Hills (This has been awarded to William)
Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Contested)
Humanoids of the Yatils (done)

KABOOM

Sonnmonnten (done)
Sunleai (done)
Silvamont (done)
Kindlemont (done)
Archenmont (done)

KALANYR

  Relinquished: 

Dark Swamp (done)

  Claimed:

Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (done)
Humanoids of the Crystalmists (done)
Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (done)

  MAUDLIN

Hestmark Highlands (It's yours, Maudlin.)

  MELKOR

Cairn Hills (Contested)

  SERPENTEYE

Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (I am awarding this to Maudlin)
Knights of Aerdi (done)

  SOLLIR

  Heisenbaudos (done)

  TURROSH MAK

  Relinquished:  

  Robots of the Barrier Peaks (done)
  Valley of the Mage (done)

  Claimed:

The Humanoids of the Rakers (done)
Haermont (done)
Crystalmont (done)
Esserbaudos (done)
Usurbaudos (done)
Heisenbaudos (done)
Hold of the Sea Princes (done)
Dark Swamp (done)
Jearmeeh Kreemah (done)

  UVENELEI

Zagyg the Mad Archmage (done)

  WILLIAM

People of the Kettish hills  (It's yours, Williams)

  - - -

  I need the Contested Claims resolved.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'd like to claim...*

I'd like to claim any sentient evil inhabitants of the northern Dramidj Ocean and western Icy Sea.  It probably isn't much, but I just want to have some sea influence - The Solistarim has no problems with non-humans, as long as said non-humans stay the hell off the Flannae.


----------



## Creamsteak

Me and Gnome are working on a deal I think.. I offered to give him the Southern half PL 2 and I take the Northern Half PL 3 since I claimed it first... when he gets on I think he will agree... is this ok?


----------



## Creamsteak

Are you keeping the thread William made going... did you count my claims of the planars there?


----------



## Bonedagger

Damn. I hoped this would be called the sixth thread. I have been waiting for that one


----------



## Anabstercorian

I'd like to claim any evil intelligent aquatic creatures near the Solistarim HQ - I'd like some sort of sea defense and I'm sure they'd be happy to have the continental shelves to themselves again.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Creamsteak, I agree to your terms on the splitting of the Hollow Highlands.  Sounds fair enough.


----------



## Darkness

BTW, I've also posted my PC on the previous thread, as well as on the PC thread.


----------



## Darkness

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *creamsteak:
> 
> To avoid competing claims, I am dropping my claim to the celestials. *



Errm, William?


(*Emphasis* is mine, as is this color.)


> RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE
> 
> A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start.
> Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically.
> 
> That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically.
> 
> *Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars.
> If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation.*
> 
> A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3 times.)
> Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races.
> 
> If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place.






And speaking of planars:

I claim dao, fire elementals, and planar gem dragons.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST 

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 1

  1st Month of the IR 

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  Wealsun (Common) 
  Berrytime (Olven) 
  Fox (Nomads) 

  3rd Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  * indicates this power has not yet been claimed by anyone 

  - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
  FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF GREYSPACE 

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (Spelljamming dwarves, neutral and good) PL 25 
  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming gith and gith mercenaries, neutral) PL 20 
  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (Spelljamming gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 
  Illithid of Greyspace (Spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (Spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE ON THE WORLD OF OERTH, BUT WHO ARE NOT SHOWN ON THE MAP OF THE FLANAESS 

  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25 
  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 23
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) PL 20
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22 
  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (northwest just off-map) PL 50 
  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 
  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23 
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30 
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 
  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE WEST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (KNOWN AS THE BAKLUNISH WEST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4 
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE WESTERN AND SOUTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE SHELDOMAR VALLEY) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none 
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  County of Ulek (Gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (Dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) PL 4
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2 

  Undead dominated areas 

  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4 
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) PL 5 
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5 
  Kingdom of Celene (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
  Domain of Highfolk (High elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
  Peoples of the Kron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Adri Forest (High elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8 
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 4
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Starmont (storm giants of the Glorioles, good) PL 5 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Bone Marsh (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2

  Undead dominated areas 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE BITTER NORTH) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3 
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (Gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (Elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) PL 7

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15 
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS 

  Demipowers 

  Iuz the Old (Demipower, evil) PL 7 

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated 

  Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7 
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7 
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4 
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4 
  Garrel Enkdal (Mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2 
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2 

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4 
  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10 
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5 
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2 
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE EAST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE ISLES IN THE SOLNOR OCEAN) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Lendore Isles (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3
  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15 
  Lordship of the Isles (Suel humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS BELOW 

  The nations and peoples of the Under-Oerth 

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formians (giant ants), lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3


  The nations and peoples of the Oerthian Underdark 

  Aboleth of the Underdark (Aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (Cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (Delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Derro of the Underdark (Derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (Destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Duergar of the Underdark (Duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Drow of the Underdark (Drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (Grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (Umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS BENEATH THE WAVES 

  Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10
  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) PL 20

  - - - 

  THE SIDHE POWERS 

  Faerie of the Flanaess (Every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 
  Unseelie of the Flanaess (Every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST 

  Kas (Suel human, evil) PL 4 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 
  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

  - - - 

  OTHER GREAT POWERS 

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10 
  Acererak's Minions (Undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 20 

  OTHER POWERS 

  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Dragons, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  KNIGHTLY ORDERS 

  Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2 
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 

  - - - 

  THE ROBOTS 

  City of the Gods (City of superscience in the Godspires) PL 300 (See the rules on the City of the Gods) 
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2)
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 20 
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 60 
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 

  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 

  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 

  - - - 

  BONEDAGGER 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3 
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3  

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25 

  Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4

  (The Free Peoples of Ulek) 

  (County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5) 

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) PL 20
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ? 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 ?
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below 

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

  - - - 

  FRIGID SPLEEN 

  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL 9 

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 2
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 

  (The Eastern League) 

  (Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3) 

  (The Iron League) 

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 4 
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3) 

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7 

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10) 

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 20 
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) PL 5          

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ?

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 ?
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  (Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7)

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20 

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, alignment unknown but thought good) PL 2
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30) 

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of 
the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9 
  Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9 

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) PL 4
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4) 

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 97 
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 92 
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, Highfolk, People of the Vesve, Sepia Uplands, Perrenland) PL 67 
  BONEDAGGER (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120 
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 62
  DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Demihumans of the Kron Hills, Peoples of the Welkwood, Verbobonc, Wild Coast, Free Peoples of Ulek) PL 49
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Good Undead, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 113
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 102
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 102 
  FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin) 9 
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 72
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 67
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 112
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 108 
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 86
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 83
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 
  SERPENTEYE (Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 67
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 72
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 106
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals) 32
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 104 
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 50

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos)) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1500 
Anabstercorian 1500 
Black Omega 1500 
Bonedagger 1500 
Creamsteak 1500 
Dagger 1500 
Darkness 1500 
Mr Draco 1500 
Festy Dog 1500 
Forsaken One 1500 
Frigid Spleen 1500
GnomeWorks 1880 and 1500 
John Brown 1500 
Kaboom 1500 
Kalanyr 1500 
Maudlin 1500 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto 1500 
Serpenteye 1500 
Sollir Furryfoot 1500 
Turrosh Mak 1500 
Uvenelei 1500 
Valkys 1500 
William Ronald 1500 
Zelda 1500


----------



## Darkness

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Are you keeping the thread William made going... did you count my claims of the planars there? *



Heh. I'll go and get those posts over here now... 

edit: Lord Melkor's post is now the first in the thread (as expected); they are sorted chronologically...  Don't worry, I'll do something about that. 

edit 2: Okay, found a solution, I think...


----------



## Bonedagger

Since everybody else seems to be posting their planar arms claims I'll do the same.

Evil Earth Elementals 
Yogoloths 
Negative Energy Elementals 

Edena knows what I offer them


----------



## GnomeWorks

*YET ANOTHER CLAIM*

If I am allowed to, and no one else has, I would like to also claim the *Modrons* from Mechanus.  I offer them machinery, technological advances, and the chance to help restore order back into a chaotic world.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I claim Slaadi-I will offer them to see one of their own people, ruling, and to return chaos to the land and bring down the lawful gith of Limbo.
Demons-I will offer them the chaos of battle, and help in the blood war
and Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil-I will offer them the hides of good metallic dragons and 2/3 of all the treasure hoards of these good dragons 

(If any of these are taken, i'll take devils, if thats taken i'll find another one heh)


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Thanks.  I saw the thread close, and I thought I would react quickly while you was working on other things.

I am reposting my history and technology links:

Technology and History Timelines, Claims 
Here are some useful links to History and Tecnology Timelines: 

History and Technology Timelines: 
http://campus.northpark.edu/history/WebChron/ 

World History Timeline: 
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001196.html 

Inventions and Discoveries Timeline: 
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0004637.html 

History Channel: 
http://www.historychannel.com 


Darkness, thanks for the information on the planar claims. It looks like I have the Kettish Hills, but check the claims list - there might be something near your lands.

I claim the celestials, the guardinals, and the earth elementals.

To the celestials and the guardinals, I offer to build temples to good aligned deities in my lands and those I may claim.  I will work to promote peace and tolerance among peoples of diverse origins.  I will also offer incense and other items.  Additionally, I will work on increasing the rights of all people, regardless of class or race. Also, I promise to have all temples in my territory heal the sick and the poor free of charge. Others will be charged a sliding scale based on their income. (Kind of like airline tickets.) 

To the earth elementals:  I will work to prevent industrial pollution of the land.  I will offer booty from battle to them.  I will work with other nations in preventing industrial pollution.  I also will establish trade with them for finished goods. I also will speak on their behalf to other nations.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> To the earth elementals:  I will work to prevent industrial pollution of the land.  I will offer booty from battle to them.  I will work with other nations in preventing industrial pollution.  I also will establish trade with them for finished goods. I also will speak on their behalf to other nations. *




Heh, You didn't have to offer them all that, William.  All Earth elementals want to do is Smash Stuff


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

To Valkys:

  See if William will forward your e-mails to me, if you will them to him first.

  To Williams:

  Would you help Valkys with this, since Valkys is unable to contact me via e-mail?
  Just a request.

  - - -

  Comments and Answers to posts on this thread (read this!)

  Darkness, thank you.
  Actually, doing what you did made my job easier, as I can now directly respond to posts from the earlier thread.


 Lord Melkor (Talos) wrote:

  Since Cairn Hills are near Greyhawk I claim beings of the Cairn Hills! Shade agents are working on subverting them.

  ((Yes, and I have noted that the Cairn Hills are now contested.))


   Creamsteak wrote:

  For my Planar Claims: 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  To the Planar Dragons I offer part of my personal fortune, 100,000 gold coins just to begin discussions.

  ((It is no longer necessary to convince the Planars to help them.  Claim them, and they are yours.  Nice roleplaying, Creamsteak.))


   Williams wrote:

  To avoid competing claims, I am dropping my claim to the celestials.

  ((That will not be necessary, Williams.  As the rules state, Planars are an exception to the rule.  Two or more players may select the same Planars, without a contest.))                         


   Creamsteak wrote:

  I have some NPC's that I would like to submit as my commanders of my forces in certain areas.

  ((I will place the names and classes under your claims, Creamsteak, but not on the List of NPCs for grabs.  Your submitted NPCs will not have a Power Level, but it is great roleplaying, and I think others would agree.)


   Serpenteye wrote:

  I'll be generous 

  I'm relinquishing my claim on Hestmark Highlands to Maudlin, he needs it more than I do and deserves it more than anyone else.

  ((Maudlin gets the Hestmark Highlands.))


   Anabstercorian wrote:

  I'd like to claim... 

  ((Note, Anabstercorian, that the Solistarim are now a 50 point power, instead of a 40 point power.
  I originally conceived of the Solistarim as being strong enough to take on Iuz, the Kevellond League, and all the land holdings of Black Omega at once.
  Because of the Power Level inflation, it was necessary to strength the Solistarim.))

   I'd like to claim any sentient evil inhabitants of the northern Dramidj Ocean and western Icy Sea. It probably isn't much, but I just want to have some sea influence - The Solistarim has no problems with non-humans, as long as said non-humans stay the hell off the Flannae.

  ((Your Power Level already factors in help from the sea.  I intend to instruct Maudlin to place two spots in the water, one in the Icy Sea and one in the Drawmij Ocean, representing the Solistarim.))


  High Leader of the Solistarim, who are North-West of the Land of Black Ice, and have a Power Level of about 24

  ((Try doubling that, and then some.  Where are your Planar Claims, by the way?))


   Creamsteak wrote:

  Me and Gnome are working on a deal I think.. I offered to give him the Southern half PL 2 and I take the Northern Half PL 3 since I claimed it first... when he gets on I think he will agree... is this ok?

  ((The southern and northern half of what?))


   Creamsteak wrote:

  Are you keeping the thread William made going... did you count my claims of the planars there?

  ((No, I missed them.  Creamsteak, please restate your Planar Claims on this thread, and I will place them in the Lists.))


   Bonedagger wrote:

  Damn. I hoped this would be called the sixth thread. I have been waiting for that one.

  ((ROTFLOL.  Do you realize that we have posted more than EIGHT HUNDRED POSTS for something we haven't even STARTED YET???!! 
  I don't think that THAT has ever happened on the ENBoards before.))


  It's the end of the world as you know it- Vecna has arrived! 

  ((You don't do something about it, it might BE the end of the world.  Vecna has 10th level magic.  The Doomgrinder clicks that final click just as he arrives in the Present.))


   Anabstercorian wrote:


  I'd like to claim any evil intelligent aquatic creatures near the Solistarim HQ - I'd like some sort of sea defense and I'm sure they'd be happy to have the continental shelves to themselves again.

  ((I'm working on it.))


   GnomeWorks wrote:

  Creamsteak, I agree to your terms on the splitting of the Hollow Highlands. Sounds fair enough.

  ((Interesting.  I will allow that.  When Acererak attacks the Hollow Highlands, he is now attacking two Powers, and not one.
  Who's taking the north side, and who's taking the south side?))


   Darkness wrote:

  BTW, I've also posted my PC on the previous thread, as well as on the PC thread. 

  ((Darkness, could you post your PC again on this thread?  This is a request.))
                                                                         Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      02-18-2002 07:39 PM

  ((LOL, since Darkness IS a Moderator!   ))


   Darkness wrote:

  quote:

  Originally posted by William Ronald 

  To avoid competing claims, I am dropping my claim to the celestials. 

  Errm, William? 

  (Emphasis is mine, as is this color.) 

  quote:

  RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 
  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 
  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 
  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3 times.) 
  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 
  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

  ((Thank you, Darkness, for helping Williams.  Williams, to make a long story short, you can keep the Celestials, and Creamsteak can claim them also.))

  And speaking of planars: 

  I claim dao, fire elementals, and planar gem dragons.

  ((Done, Darkness.  I will modify the Lists.))


----------



## William Ronald

*E-mail*

Well, you answered my question about e-mail. I would be happy to help Valkys.

Turrosh Mak:  I add "Earth elementals are allowed to *SMASH* my enemies to my claims list description.

Edena:  I also will create some NPCs - ambassadors, commanders, common people, soldiers- who will add some characterization to the thread.

Also, as Murlynd has ties to the Old West of Earth, I will throw in a few references here and there.  For example, he may sing Emily Dickinson poems to the tune of  The Yellow Rose of Texas. (On Babylon 5, a character once quipped all her poems can be sung to that tune.  Hmm.  "My candle burns on both ends/It will not last the night/But, oh my foes, and oh my friends/It sheds a lovely light.") This may cause Heward to groan.   

Was my e-mail last night of any help?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Here are more comments and replies to further posts on this thread:

  Darkness wrote:

  Originally posted by creamsteak 

  Are you keeping the thread William made going... did you count my claims of the planars there? 

  Heh. I'll go and get those posts over here now...  

  edit: Lord Melkor's post is now the first in the thread (as expected); they are sorted chronologically...  Don't worry, I'll do something about that.  
  edit 2: Okay, found a solution, I think... 

  ((I need Creamsteak's Planar Claims, so I can put them on the Lists.  
  Remember that you may claim 3 Planar Groups AND you may announce your entry into the Undead Arms Race, in which case you have good or neutral or evil undead also shown on your listing.))


   Bonedagger wrote:

  Since everybody else seems to be posting their planar arms claims I'll do the same. 

  Evil Earth Elementals 
  Yogoloths 
  Negative Energy Elementals ((The Xeg-Yi, by the way))


   GnomeWorks wrote:

  YET ANOTHER CLAIM 

  If I am allowed to, and no one else has, I would like to also claim the Modrons from Mechanus. I offer them machinery, technological advances, and the chance to help restore order back into a chaotic world.

  ((GnomeWorks, that's fine.  You are entitled to 2 other Planar Claims in addition to the Modrons.))


   Sollir Furryfoot wrote:

  I claim Slaadi 
  Demons 
  ... and Chromatic Dragons

  ((Done))

                                  (If any of these are taken, i'll take devils, if thats taken i'll find another one heh)

  ((You may take a Planar Group already claimed.  Two or more players can claim the same Planar Group.  
  Please inform me if you are sticking with your claims, or dropping one and taking the Devils.))


   William Ronald wrote:

  Edena: 

  Thanks. I saw the thread close, and I thought I would react quickly while you was working on other things. 

  I am reposting my history and technology links

  ((Thank you, Williams.  I will find a place on the Lists Post or Rules Post for these URLs.))

    I claim the celestials, the guardinals, and the earth elementals. 

  ((Done.  Nice rping on winning the Planars over, but you are not required to do so with the change in the rules.))



   Turrosh Mak wrote:

  quote:

  Originally posted by William Ronald 

  To the earth elementals: I will work to prevent industrial pollution of the land ...


Heh, You didn't have to offer them all that, William. All Earth elementals want to do is Smash Stuff.

  ((There is a very real possibility of the Flanaess being wiped out.  The common people of the Flanaess know this, and are either in war fever, or wishing they were somewhere else ... preferably very somewhere else, and preferably yesterday.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*VERY IMPORTANT - READ!*

I have puzzled through the 40 to 50 posts concerning claims and counterclaims.
  When you read the below, you will see why I delayed the IR for 24 hours.

  Here is the summary of who has what claimed, and which claims are contested:

  ALYX - NO NEW CLAIMS
  ANABSTERCORIAN - NO NEW CLAIMS
  BLACK OMEGA - NO NEW CLAIMS
  BONEDAGGER - 3 PLANAR CLAIMS (sent to me via e-mail)
  DAGGER - NO NEW CLAIMS
  MR DRACO - NO NEW CLAIMS
  FRIGID SPLEEN - NO NEW CLAIMS
  RHIALTO - NO NEW CLAIMS
  ZELDA - NO NEW CLAIMS

  CREAMSTEAK

The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (Contested)
The People of Timberway Forest (done)

Metallic Planar Dragons (done)
Nature Elementals (done)
Celestials (done)

  DARKNESS

Peoples of the Kettish Hills (I am awarding this to William)
Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Contested)

  FESTY DOG

Relinquished:  Hold of the Sea Princes

Claimed:

Valley of the Mage (done)
Robots of the Crashed Spaceship (done)
evil dwarf NPC Obmi. (done)

FORSAKEN ONE

The Humanoids of the Jotens (done)

GNOMEWORKS

Chauntosbergen (done)
The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (Contested)
The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (I am awarding this to Maudlin)

JOHN BROWN

Beings of the Cairn Hills (Contested)
Peoples of the Kettish Hills (This has been awarded to William)
Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Contested)
Humanoids of the Yatils (done)

KABOOM

Sonnmonnten (done)
Sunleai (done)
Silvamont (done)
Kindlemont (done)
Archenmont (done)

KALANYR

  Relinquished: 

Dark Swamp (done)

  Claimed:

Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (done)
Humanoids of the Crystalmists (done)
Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (done)

  MAUDLIN

Hestmark Highlands (It's yours, Maudlin.)

  MELKOR

Cairn Hills (Contested)

  SERPENTEYE

Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (I am awarding this to Maudlin)
Knights of Aerdi (done)

  SOLLIR

  Heisenbaudos (done)

  TURROSH MAK

  Relinquished:  

  Robots of the Barrier Peaks (done)
  Valley of the Mage (done)

  Claimed:

The Humanoids of the Rakers (done)
Haermont (done)
Crystalmont (done)
Esserbaudos (done)
Usurbaudos (done)
Heisenbaudos (done)
Hold of the Sea Princes (done)
Dark Swamp (done)
Jearmeeh Kreemah (done)

  UVENELEI

Zagyg the Mad Archmage (done)

  WILLIAM

People of the Kettish hills  (It's yours, Williams)

  - - -

  I need the Contested Claims resolved.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

*A question to Edena*

Is it possible that Kas can choose another place than Tovag Baragu to arrive to the present? If he does have free will he would prefer to land in Dark Union territories. If he cannot arrive elsewhere than Tovag Baragu, then all available Dark Union mages put all their time and energy during the two weeks before Vecna's arrival to transporting the Legions of Kas to Aerdi. This question is essential to our strategies during the first months of the IR.

Sorry if I'm making a nuisance of myself.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*EDENA*

I'm getting the smaller half of the Hollow Highlands, PL-wise.

Also, I think I'll claim the *Formians* and the *earth elementals*, as well, for planar powers.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Re: IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

This Information is mostly a re-post, but I am covering some stuff Edena may have missed.

For my Planar Claims: 

*Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race* 

To the Planar Dragons I offer part of my personal fortune, 100,000 gold coins just to begin discussions. For every Dragon they send I offer 1,000 gold per size class or one magical item for their personal hoards. To maintain their loyalty I also vow that my sword be granted to Bahamuts personal treasures when I die. (I also have an ambition to eventually share an alliance between silver dragons and elves, very similar to the alliance between githyanki and red dragons.) 

*Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race* 

To the Nature Elementals I offer to annex 1/5 of all the forests I am in control of to their direct command if we win victory in this war, and of course I mention just how well kept the elves have made these forests for centuries. I point out that Vecna does not need nature in any way, and nor do many evil forces such as the demons. I also vow to protect these forests the same way I protect my people. I try to influence them to join me more out of mutual respect and necessity. 

*Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race* 

I offer myself in death to the Celestial court... to become a lantern archon petitioner and hope to attain higher ranks. I offer my armies services against any extra planars that we share as enemies. I am willing to offer much gold if they want, but I doubt they need much mundane metal. 

Dealings between me and GnomeWorks:

*I am taking the Northern Half of the Hollow Highlands PL 3, GnomeWorks is taking the Southern Half PL 2.*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks Edena but I like my claims just fine , ah my proposal is still up, any evil orgnaizations needing a Half-Celestial, Half-Machine, Advanced HD, CE Death Slaad?


----------



## Creamsteak

... Half-Celestial, Half-Machine, Advanced HD, CE Death Slaad... 

CAN WE SAY MANTLEPIECE!!!


----------



## GnomeWorks

You forgot to mention "half-machine, half-celestial".


----------



## William Ronald

*Originally posted by Gnomeworks*


> You forgot to mention "half-machine, half-celestial".




Creamsteak, instead of a mantlepiece he might be worth some money to the Lortmils Technomancy for his spare parts.


----------



## Creamsteak

Fine, but I get the living parts.


----------



## Serpenteye

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Thanks Edena but I like my claims just fine , ah my proposal is still up, any evil orgnaizations needing a Half-Celestial, Half-Machine, Advanced HD, CE Death Slaad? *




I suppose the Grand Alliance of (me and my allies) qualify as an evil organization. I also suppose we could welcome you as an ally if you and we share the same enemies (your eastern neigbour in particular).


----------



## Creamsteak

Who? The handsome pointy eared young man with the well named sword?
|==||==||==||==||==||==||==||==|

*Oh, and... BRING IT*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Can someone make a short list of whos currently allied with who?  Since I don't think I know who allied during the past 3 and 1/2 threads hehe


----------



## Serpenteye

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Can someone make a short list of whos currently allied with who?  Since I don't think I know who allied during the past 3 and 1/2 threads hehe *




It's a complicated tangle, a twisted web of lies and ambitions. As for my alliance; I'm uncertain which of my alliances are secret and which are common knowledge. But suffice to say they are many and powerful, and none of them threaten your territories.


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Who? The handsome pointy eared young man with the well named sword?
> |==||==||==||==||==||==||==||==|
> 
> Oh, and... BRING IT *




"Bring it". "Bring it". Oh we shall bring it alright, we shall bring about your doom! Your end is nigh, creamstreakitus. Yes, your end is nigh. 
Unless of cource you agree to surrender the Grandwood to us, we consider its independent status an insult to the territorial integrity of the Dark Union. We might consider giving you our mercy in exchange.


----------



## Creamsteak

Give it up? Why when I can hold it and stain your land with a big blahdy blahdy blot?

More Seriously... I would trade it for something... but I would never surender it considering that they can prolly take more of your lives than you can take of theirs.

Afterall... I am a Scorched Earth Tank... and I have a sword that , IN A DEAD LANGUAGE, says, "I am a Killing Sword" just durring the introduction!


----------



## Bonedagger

Hate to contribute to the many questions  but: 
Edena. I just want to know if you have received all 3 e-mails from me?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To answer your question, Serpenteye:

  Kas arrived with about 5 million men and women, and undead.
  His arrival was known almost immediately in the Dark Union.

  Unfortunately, it is not possible through any spell I know of of 9th level or less, to transport 5 million beings across a continent in 2 weeks.

  If you can give me a convincing explanation of how it could be done, I will allow it.
  Otherwise, Kas and his legions must march over the Crystalmists, and across the Flanaess, to reach the Dark Union.
  They can make 40 miles a day (I will allow that they can even march over the mountains at that rate, thanks to 9th level magic and the undead!), so in 14 days they could travel 560 miles eastward, which puts them in Keoland.
  This assumes that the races of the Crystalmists, and the Hosts of the Yeomanry and Keoland, do not interfere with the march.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

TO A NUMBER OF PEOPLE IN THE IR

  Everyone, check your claims in the Lists Post.
  Are they accurate? 
  I just spent 2 hours straight updating the Lists.

  Creamsteak, check your Planar Claims.
  Darkness, your PC is not listed.  I need your PC's stats again, so I can put your PC on the Lists.
  Maudlin, I believe I have made a serious mistake concerning your Planar Claims.  Can you check the Lists and inform me if this is true?
  Sollir, your Planar Claims are all good, and done.  If you want to substitute devils, please tell me.

  Williams has the Kettish Hills.
  Kaboom has the Isles of Touv and Olman, 4 Sea Powers, Sonnmonten, Sunleai, Silvamont, Kindlemont, and Archenmont
  Forsaken One has the Humanoids of the Jotens
  GnomeWorks has Chauntosbergen, and the southern Hollow Highlands (PL 2)
  Creamsteak has the northern Hollow Highlands (PL 3)
  Kalanyr has the Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks, Crystalmists, and Hellfurnaces. 
  Turrosh Mak has the Humanoids of the Rakers, Haermont, Crystalmont, Esserbaudos, Usurbaudos, the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Dark Swamp, and Jearmeeh Kreemah.

  CONTESTED NATIONS AND PEOPLES

  RESOLVED CONTESTS

  The Contest in the Amedio Rainforest is resolved.
  Festy Dog has the western half, and Creamsteak the eastern half.

  The Contest for the Domain of Greyhawk between GnomeWorks and Lord Melkor is over.
  Lord Melkor has won, and the area is to be renamed the Shadow Throne.

  The Contest for the Free City of Dyyvers between Lord Melkor and William Ronald is over.
  William Ronald has won, and retains Dyvvers for the Kevellond League.

  CONTESTS STILL UNRESOLVED

  Darkness and John Brown are Contesting the Tusman Hills.

  Lord Melkor and John Brown are Contesting the Cairn Hills.

  Sollir and Turrosh Mak and Contesting Heisenbaudos.

  I need resolutions of these Contests - if they cannot be resolved, I will have to make a ruling concerning who wins them.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I don't know, Bonedagger.
  I have received so many e-mails, and have had to reply to them, that I lost count long ago.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Creamsteak

My stuff looks fine... I can't tell where some of it is on the map... prolly cause its off map, but someone else might be able to help me with that... namely the mapmaker...


----------



## Serpenteye

*Traveling, the easy way*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *To answer your question, Serpenteye:
> 
> Kas arrived with about 5 million men and women, and undead.
> His arrival was known almost immediately in the Dark Union.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not possible through any spell I know of of 9th level or less, to transport 5 million beings across a continent in 2 weeks.
> 
> If you can give me a convincing explanation of how it could be done, I will allow it.
> Otherwise, Kas and his legions must march over the Crystalmists, and across the Flanaess, to reach the Dark Union.
> They can make 40 miles a day (I will allow that they can even march over the mountains at that rate, thanks to 9th level magic and the undead!), so in 14 days they could travel 560 miles eastward, which puts them in Keoland.
> This assumes that the races of the Crystalmists, and the Hosts of the Yeomanry and Keoland, do not interfere with the march. *





Hmm. Did you disallow permanent and semipermanent teleportcircles? If so, I move only the elite of Kas's legions. If not I cast a few dozen and have the people run trough. Even if I can't make them all permanent, teleportation circle has a duration of 10 minutes a level and that should allow a few thousand to run trough one before it expires. If all of the mages who can cast it extend the spell, possibly multiple times, using epic levels, tens of thousands could pass in a casting. Hundreds of thousands could pass in a day, using all circles, and five millions in two weeks, depending on how many mages we have. If we have too few we can perhaps borrow some from our allies.

If there is a psionic equivalent to teleport circle a high level psion could manifest the power an infinite number of times using that munchy trick, of Body Fuel, Lesser Body Adjustment and some trigger feat/power, that gives an infinite number of psionic power points. I don't know the exact chain but I've read about it on the boards.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I claim the following planars:

_Yugoloths( we offer them technology)

-planars from Shadow Plane( souls of our enemies and chance to pray upon the living!

-planars from Negative Energy Plane( as above)

Edena about contested claim for Cairn Hills., not that is it quite far from Iuz Empie, but next to The City of Greyhawk and Hordes of Shadow should still be able to conquer it in first turn. By the way nost of Greyhawk`s population will become slaves.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Serpenteye, that is a very legitimate and compelling argument.

  I have a request, though.

  Let me rule that with 9th level magic and below, transporting a whole army from one place to another like you have described is not possible.

  Even though you have proven that it is possible.

  Why?

  Because I wish to make 10th level magic, which allows for unlimited travel of your armies, something worth fighting for.
  I wish people to have a good reason, and inspiration, to make the massive sacrifice necessary to develop 10th level magic.
  Also, I wish to avoid a situation on Turn One where everyone's armies teleport all over the map.

  I know that a lot of people want that - they want to teleport right into the enemy's lands across the map and make hay.
  And I say:  learn 10th level magic, and you can do that!

  I was hoping that by turn 5 or so, those willing to make the sacrifice for 10th level magic will then be rewarded, and we will have armies teleporting all over the place.

  Until then, allow me to rule that only some of Kas's elite troops can make the magical journey, along with Kas himself, if you so desire it.

  Thus, yes ... Kas's army emerges from Tovag Baragu, and is stuck.
  They must foot it to wherever they are going, and they may travel at 40 miles per day.
  Remember that the map has a scale of 230 miles to the inch, so 6 days travel will take the army just over 1 inch across the map.

  And I say to you, Serpenteye - learn 10th level magic.  Pay the enormous price, and learn it.
  Then, your armies can go where they please, not only on Oerth, but anywhere in Greyspace.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

WARNING!!! PLEASE READ.

  IF YOU DECLARE TO ME BY E-MAIL THAT YOU ARE SPENDING POWER LEVEL ON RESEARCHING HOW TO EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC ...

  Power Level used for magical research, cannot be used for anything else.
  It cannot be used for attack.
  It cannot be used for defense.
  It cannot be used for anything.

  If you devote your entire Power Level to magical research, YOUR POWER IS HELPLESS.
  An enemy could walk in and take over your Power almost without an arrow shot.

  If you devote some of your Power Level, you are considered weakened, and this will be taken into account concerning how successful your attack and defensive plans are.

  That is why annoucements of Power Level allocation to magical research into 10th level magic should be e-mailed to me secretly.
  So that other, hostile Powers do not know if you have weakened yourself in such research!

  THE SAME RULES APPLY TO ADVANCING YOUR CIVILIZATION.
  Power Level spent to progress into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution is Power Level that is out of play - it cannot be used for attack, defense, or anything else.

  BE CAREFUL AND THINK IT THROUGH BEFORE YOU ANNOUNCE TO ME VIA E-MAIL THAT YOU ARE COMMITTING POWER LEVEL TO MAGICAL RESEARCH INTO 10TH LEVEL MAGIC OR INTO ADVANCING YOUR CIVILIZATION.

  Now, I have been on this computer updating the Lists, giving Maudlin information for the map, and puzzling through 50 posts and assorted e-mails, and I am tired.
  I shall be off, and return tomorrow, for the start of Turn 0!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Bonedagger

Let's not forget that this is an IR and not a MR (Magical Revolution). Vecna will guard the secrets of 10th level magic jealously (Yes. In that case I will use his full power). He will, however, not feel the same about technology. 

Just a warning. I don't want to kill any PC's (No. Not even Kas.... At least not until it become inevitable )

Thought it would be fair to let you know.

......This is after all the IR.

Oh yes. And do remember that:"You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you."


----------



## William Ronald

Edena is right. Tenth level magic should not be taken lightly.

It will take a great effort to advance.  In the end, we must decide which choices and which sacrifices to make.

Bonedagger:  Well, as they say, anticipation improves the taste of any meal.


----------



## Serpenteye

*"It's a long way to Tipperrary"*

It's a long way to go. I suppose the Legions of Kas head towards the Pomarj, where our allies can help us to ferry them across to Ahlissa. It's really up to Mr Draco to decide, though, Kas is his PC.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am awarding victories in the following Contests, then going offline until probably after noon my time tomorrow.

  The western nation of Orcreich goes to Darkness (Baklunish Confederation)  PL 15.
  The Tusman Hills go to Darkness (Baklunish Confederation)
  The Dwarves of the Yatils (PL 7) also go to Darkness (Baklunish Confederation)

  The Cairn Hills go to John Brown.  (Iuz)

  Heisenbaudos goes to Sollir.
  The Sable Wood also goes to Sollir.
  Hraak Forest goes to Sollir.
  Spikey Forest goes to Sollir.

  The southern half of the Domain of Greyhawk revolts against the Shades.
  The northern area becomes the Shadow Throne (same PL.)
  The southern area becomes the Wild Coast.

  Anyone except Melkor may claim the Wild Coast.  Power Level 3.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena - Indeed, small mistake with my claims, they were:

Xeg-Yi (Negative Elementals)
the Undead (duh)
Demons of the Abyss (present from daddy)

Creamsteak - which off-map holdings are unrepresented? I think most of them have arrows pointing to them, but be sure to let me know if we've missed one. 

Bonedagger - You nasty. That's all.


----------



## Darkness

*My PC*

*Shyntara Starfire* 

Female gray elf half-fire elemental Wiz20/Sor12/Clr12/Brd12/Ftr11/Rog12/Lor10/Planeshifter10/Archmage5/Mystic10/Arcane Devotee5/Divine Disciple5/Hierophant5
(Note: Most of these Prestige Classes add to her _Wizard_ spellcasting power, where applicable.)

*Alignment:* N

*Total level:* 129 (not including the half-elemental template)

*Power level:* 4


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Mmh, this remains me of one thing on earlier thread. If there is anything Monty Python about this IR (before it has even started) it must be these totally far-out pc:s. 

This is part of the fun though, and I get to laugh my ass off when I read them. Though when they are actually played, and not just over-long stat-blocks for classes, they become something different. 

Can somebody say how much time is left till we start, in hours. I follow time-zones really badly.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*The Wild Coast*

I Claim the Wild coast, as an extention of my own lands

By the way Heisenbaudos are listed on both my and Solir's Lists.  Are they split between us, or is that a Clerical error?


----------



## Darkness

I'd like to claim good-aligned undead (e.g., ghosts, liches) for the undead arms race.

Can I just do that or is there anything that needs to be considered? I can't find the rules for it, you see...


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, i'm confused a little regarding the rules for 10th level magic advancement by PL.  Let's say somebody spends 10PL advancing.  They get +2 PL in the Magical Arms race.  But how much do they lose?  2PL (from the 10 they devoted)? 4PL (from the 10 they dvevoted & the point they got free) ?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena that mass scry I think that let's you know their location but not what their whole faction is up to and doing right...? that would be a bit lame.

Maudlin why aren't that one blob of giants coloured near me? I can't find that they are a different faction so just colour it purple or lila for me or kalanyr just what's easiest 

and Serpent, u got my mail?


----------



## dagger

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Turrosh Mak withdraw your claim immediately! I repeat withdraw your claim!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Maudlin would you be so kind if you find the time to change this faction list. We all do not need their respective PL which are wrong anyway but I'd personally like and I think alot of other if you would just list the colours displayed and all the players they represent, just those 2 coloms.

Als je de tijd vindt alvast erg bedankt


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Planar claims are for pussies!*

The illithid are an elder race!  We only call Planar Help from one place, and that's the Far Frickin' Realms.  Until we have the power to do that, we're staying Prime Material, baby.

I didn't realize I already had sea life support - That should be convenient should I actually be attacked by navy.

By the way, Edena, for some reason my mail server is currently down.  I'll be mailing you through the messageboard.

For clarification, I currently have no alliances and am not especially open to one.


----------



## Maudlin

Forsaken One - Okay, I'll axe the other two columns. And the Giants of the Jotens are blank because I haven't been informed that they are claimed 

Mr. Draco -  as I understand magical research, for every fraction of 10 PL you dedicate each turn, you lose 2 PL permanently. For every FULL 10 PL you dedicated, you gain 1 point in the magical arms race, in addition to an automatic 1 point you gain each turn.

So, if you dedicated 100PL, you'd lose 20 PL permanently and gain 11 points in the arms race.


----------



## Bonedagger

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Edena that mass scry I think that let's you know their location but not what their whole faction is up to and doing right...? that would be a bit lame. *




Think of weaker methodes of scrying. Crytsal balls with True Seeing & Detect Thoughts. And then compare the 9th level spell Teleportation Circel to those many millions you can transport at the blink of an eye  with 10th level magic.

That doesn't really matter. Researcing 10th level is a massive project and Vecna for one will know what to look for. But hey. As far as I remember you don't use magic. So why worry


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena*

(OOC, secret information)

Forsaken One has kindly offered to transport the legions of Kas to Aerdi using their spelljammers. During the two weeks preceding Vecna's arrival they used their maximum capacity to ferry us home, while the legion march east. Would his fleets be sufficient for the task? Would it require another spelljammer fleet?

And Btw: we participate in all the armsraces.


----------



## Serpenteye

Bump?


----------



## The Forsaken One

We can use 85 PL of spelljammers, you tell me that isn't enough 

And bone, you can scry my ass off if you want to so good luck have fun!

And I'll claim that unclaimed giant spot right over there between my other blobs. Makes a nice whole


----------



## Serpenteye

85? I thought you had 55 (Illithid+Neogi)


----------



## The Forsaken One

100% certain festy would lend me a hand


----------



## Serpenteye

That's a good dog 
.
.
.
.
..Really appreciate it guys.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Claim Withdrawn...*



			
				LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Turrosh Mak withdraw your claim immediately! I repeat withdraw your claim! *




I withdraw my claim to the region in question (south Greyhawk terretory)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

ANSWERS TO THE POSTS ABOVE

  Turrosh Mak wrote:

  I Claim the Wild coast, as an extention of my own lands 
  By the way Heisenbaudos are listed on both my and Solir's Lists. Are they split between us, or is that a Clerical error?

  ((The Wild Coast goes to, of all people, Dagger.  Final ruling.  You may, of course, invade the Wild Coast.
  Heisenbaudos has been won by Sollir.  However, Turrosh Mak, Sleichenbaudos I have awarded to you.)) 

   Darkness wrote:

  I'd like to claim good-aligned undead (e.g., ghosts, liches) for the undead arms race.

  ((Done.  I was wondering when you'd do that.  Especially since Erypt is Egyptian in nature, and the undead there serve their clerical masters and mistresses.))


   Mr. Draco wrote:

  edena, i'm confused a little regarding the rules for 10th level magic advancement by PL. Let's say somebody spends 10PL advancing. They get +2 PL in the Magical Arms race. But how much do they lose? 2PL (from the 10 they devoted)? 4PL (from the 10 they dvevoted & the point they got free) ?

  ((First things first.  Good news for your Dark Union (and thus also Serpenteye.  All the commotion has awakened the Lost Elves of Adri Forest, who join the Dark Union and add their 8 PL to it.
  Now...
  You allocate 10 points of Power Level to the Magical Arms Race, in research for 10th level magic - this must be e-mailed to me in secret.
  You may not use that allocated Power Level for ANYTHING ELSE, and if you use all your Power Level for research, you can do nothing that Turn.
  You PERMANENTLY LOSE TWO POINTS OF POWER LEVEL per 10 points you spend.
  So, although you gain 1 extra point of Power Level in the Magical Arms Race, your net is 0 (You gained 1 in the Magical Arms Race as everyone does per Turn, plus the 1 you bought with your 10 points spent in research, minus 2 points lost permanently.)

  The benefit is that you now have a ranking of 2 in the Magical Arms Race, instead of the 1 you would have had.
  When you reach a point value of 50 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 10th level magic.))


   The Forsaken One wrote:

  Edena that mass scry I think that let's you know their location but not what their whole faction is up to and doing right...? that would be a bit lame.

  ((Vecna is able to scry your PCs, NPCs, and your forces, and know where they are.
  HOWEVER ... Vecna's PLAYER MUST STATE to me that he is scrying, and what he is scrying for.
  I will not TELL HIM ANYTHING unless he asks. 

  Nobody else may pull that stunt until they, also, can use 10th level magic.))

   dagger wrote:

  Just wanted to wish everyone good luck.

  ((I wish everyone good luck too.  I wish you good luck, Dagger, because I just gave you the Wild Coast, and EVERYONE on all sides of it wants it!))


   Lord Melkor {Talos} wrote:

  Turrosh Mak withdraw your claim immediately! I repeat withdraw your claim!

  ((Take up your fight with Dagger.  He has the Wild Coast.))


   The Forsaken One wrote:

  Maudlin would you be so kind if you find the time to change this faction list. We all do not need their respective PL which are wrong anyway but I'd personally like and I think alot of other if you would just list the colours displayed and all the players they represent, just those 2 coloms. 

  ((I have done a MASSIVE amount of work on the Lists, and they should be accurate now.
  I am still working with Maudlin on the map.  Have patience.))


   Anabstercorian wrote:

  Planar claims are for pussies! 

  The illithid are an elder race! We only call Planar Help from one place, and that's the Far Frickin' Realms. Until we have the power to do that, we're staying Prime Material, baby. 

  I didn't realize I already had sea life support - That should be convenient should I actually be attacked by navy. 

  ((Anabstercorian, take a look at your place in the Lists.  I think you will like what you see.))

  For clarification, I currently have no alliances and am not especially open to one.

  ((The goal of the Solistarim, which Anabstercorian can change - but I hope he does not - is the extermination of ALL the peoples of the Flanaess, so they may have the green and fertile lands for themselves.
  The Solistarim HATE humanoids and drow, for they are chaotic, and chaotics are killed on sight in the land of the Solistarim.
  The Solistarim also kill elves, non-Flannae humans, halflings, and many other races on sight.
  Mercy and pity, are not words in the Solistarim vocabulary.))


   Maudlin wrote:

 Mr. Draco - as I understand magical research, for every fraction of 10 PL you dedicate each turn, you lose 2 PL permanently. For every FULL 10 PL you dedicated, you gain 1 point in the magical arms race, in addition to an automatic 1 point you gain each turn. 

  ((Correct.  Every fraction, so spending 10 points is wise, and spending 9 or less is not wise.  Either way, you lose 2 points of Power Level permanently.
  But you gain the exact fraction of the points you spent - spend 9 points, and then 3 the next turn, and you'd gain 1.2 points in the Magical Arms Race (a bookkeeping headache for me, but oh well ...))

  So, if you dedicated 100 PL, you'd lose 20 PL permanently and gain 11 points in the arms race.

  ((That is exactly right.  Once you reach 50 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 10th level magic.))


   Serpenteye wrote:

  Edena 

  (OOC, secret information)

  ((The information below does not stay secret for very long.
  It is known within minutes of the Spelljammers taking off by everyone!
  What is written below is a VERY CREATIVE idea!  Cheers, Forsaken One!

  But ...

  Spelljamming ships simply are not big enough.  The typical spelljammer can only hold a dozen or two dozen people.
  And it takes time even for Spelljammers to lift off and touch down.
  Therefore, you cannot transport more than a tithe of Kas's 5 million warriors this way.

  The Sky League, had you had their help, COULD have transported Kas's army on their Flying Citadels.  Perhaps you should talk to them ...))



   The Forsaken One wrote:

  We can use 85 PL of spelljammers, you tell me that isn't enough  
  And bone, you can scry my ass off if you want to so good luck have fun! 

  ((LOL.  And yes, it isn't enough.  You need the flying ships and Flying Citadels of the Sky-Sea League.
  Spelljammers are simply too small to do the job.))

  And I'll claim that unclaimed giant spot right over there between my other blobs.

  ((ROTFLOL!  Hehehehe ... just think of my job, having to describe to Maudlin what to put in all those places, and what color to put them in ...))

  The IR will start at 5 my time today (in 1 1/2 hours.)

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

Well I'll use the creative Idea and Just have transported in those last 2 weeks what I could have. Festy does the same and if mass teleporting over 2 weeks will help out with teh PL transferred we will do it as well, me festy and Kalanyr.

Cheers and ahve fun. I thin kI'm definately off in 1.5 hours (22:20 here) and school tomorrow but I'll check up first thing in the morning.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Kaboom*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *   The Sky League, had you had their help, COULD have transported Kas's army on their Flying Citadels.  Perhaps you should talk to them ...)) *




Wanna join the winning team?


----------



## kaboom

Serpenteye: Maybe if you destroyed some of my enemies first. Email me if you’re still interested.

Edna: how fast could the sky-sea league move Kas's legions if they devoted all of their ships and citadels to it?


----------



## Bonedagger

*Re: Kaboom*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wanna join the winning team? *




?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Kaboom*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wanna join the winning team? *




You DO want to be on the Winning Team, Right?


----------



## Darkness

Edena, since the IR has now begun, do you still need this thread open or can I close it?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Go ahead and close this one, Darkness.

  All claims are in, and the List stands fully updated.


----------



## Darkness

Thy will be done!


----------

